# Prince of Persia Movie Not based on the videogame story



## Voldy (Nov 14, 2007)

Prince of Persia Movie Not a Videogame Movie

Don't let the fact that the upcoming Prince of Persia movie is based on the Prince of Persia games fool you--it's not really a videogame movie, or so says director Mike Newell, anyway. 

*blog.wired.com/games/images/2007/11/12/popsandsoftime.jpg
Newell describes his project thusly:

It's not a videogame movie. It's a great story. If you had read the script, you would know that it wasn't a videogame. It's very exciting and it's immensely romantic and it's like Lost Horizon. It takes you to somewhere you've never been.

Source:The Escapist and wired


----------



## max_demon (Nov 14, 2007)

ooohhhhh ....... very disappointing (or not  ) i was thinking of those special effects of revinding time and all .. from the day i heard the news

anyways , if the story is good i will definitely give a try . and this movie i m ot gonna pirate , i will spend real bucks


----------



## nvidia (Nov 14, 2007)

I havent played any of the PoP games


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 14, 2007)

That's really gooooood.. atleast somebody is not making replica copies of something we've already seen. It's just like the james bond games.. we know what the story is.. and we know what to do in the game because we've already seen the movie with the same stoyline.. this is when things get onto my nerves.

Atleast few of them are thinking fresh.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 14, 2007)

cast?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 14, 2007)

wat is releasing date


----------



## max_demon (Nov 14, 2007)

Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> That's really gooooood.. atleast somebody is not making replica copies of something we've already seen. It's just like the james bond games.. we know what the story is.. and we know what to do in the game because we've already seen the movie with the same stoyline.. this is when things get onto my nerves.
> 
> Atleast few of them are thinking fresh.



But Watching Rewinding , Pausing Special effects in real is really good


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 15, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> But Watching Rewinding , Pausing Special effects in real is really good



What I meant is the story line. All the effects of a game carried over to a game is fine with me. But if it's the same story line is when the problem really comes in.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 15, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> cast?



No cast specified in IMDB  

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0473075/


----------



## Nav11aug (Nov 15, 2007)

Awesome... wow ... a movie .


----------



## RCuber (Nov 15, 2007)

^^^ Actually there was a online petition to select a actor who would have played the role of Prince.. John Abraham was one


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 17, 2007)

Waiting for more news to hit...awesome..but only if it had really good story line..or else it will go like doom film...


----------



## Pathik (Nov 17, 2007)

So no Dahaka??? 
BTW who ll play Kaileena??
My vote for Jessica Alba


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 17, 2007)

+1.
I Second that. 

Regards,
ray


----------



## bkpeerless (Nov 17, 2007)

i want sord action no romance and hero should be the rock


----------



## max_demon (Nov 17, 2007)

Farah must be indian , first half should be shot in india


----------



## Nav11aug (Nov 17, 2007)

ob man, no1 can fake an Indian [] , and OT: ne1 watches the sitcom The Big Bang Theory ?


----------



## Pathik (Nov 17, 2007)

Same here.. 
cos nothin worked properly b4 him.. Not Recall, not Rewind


----------



## hash!! (Nov 17, 2007)

Nav11aug said:
			
		

> ob man, no1 can fake an Indian [] , and OT: ne1 watches the sitcom The Big Bang Theory ?


 
yes to the big bang theory... saw a couple of episodes...  its pretty darn funny... lolz..

and well, kaileena was so darn hot in the two thrones... damn... i cant really think of an actress who could project her... if anyone's seen sin city, there was a character called Miho, played by an actress called Devon Aoki.. she had a nice attitude in sin city, so i'l vote for her...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Nov 20, 2007)

Devon Aoki... +1

For prince I think Jhon abraham is good.


----------



## hash!! (Nov 20, 2007)

lolz... john abraham doesnt have long hair anymore... maybe they should get salman khan to don that weird wig he wore in that movie and play the prince...
but yeah... cant think of an actor who'd suit the prince's role...


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 20, 2007)

hash!! said:
			
		

> lolz... john abraham doesnt have long hair anymore... maybe they should get salman khan to don that weird wig he wore in that movie and play the prince...
> but yeah... cant think of an actor who'd suit the prince's role...



I think *Antonio banderas *would fit the role perfectly, he's got long hair, he's done lot of action and heroic movies and iconic ones like *'Zorro'*. I think he's a perfect candidate.


----------



## hash!! (Nov 20, 2007)

true... but he'd seem kinda old for bein the price though... no doubt he did a kicka$$ job in zorro and desperado... but i think it should be played by a strong dude with a sense of humour... the prince has a weird sense of humour lolz...


----------



## Nav11aug (Nov 21, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Devon Aoki... +1



Devon Aoki ...oooh ya but as the princess? Indian ?


----------



## hash!! (Nov 21, 2007)

Nav11aug said:
			
		

> Devon Aoki ...oooh ya but as the princess? Indian ?


 
i'd say asian... she could look pretty darn hot in ethnic stuff....


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 21, 2007)

*WoW..realy nice....

i think johnny depp is good 4 prince as he act very well in pirates or may be Keanu Reeves. 4 kaileena Eva Mendes is good. she looks sexy..*


----------



## Nav11aug (Nov 21, 2007)

hash!! said:
			
		

> i'd say asian... she could look pretty darn hot in ethnic stuff....



ya, I'll take that, imagine her in skimpy PoP style dressing


----------



## Faun (Nov 21, 2007)

CHALLENGER said:
			
		

> *WoW..realy nice....
> 
> i think johnny depp is good 4 prince as he act very well in pirates or may be Keanu Reeves. 4 kaileena Eva Mendes is good. she looks sexy..*


kaileena = Monica Bellucci 
PERIOD

Monical Bellucci provided the voice-over of Kaileena in WW.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 21, 2007)

Nah man.. No devon aoki.. She is expressionless.. seen her in DOA??


----------



## Faun (Nov 21, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Nah man.. No devon aoki.. She is expressionless.. seen her in DOA??



How bout Kate Beckinsale ?

Seen underworld, and she looks like slim Farah with killer looks.

And for Prince Hugh Jackman (Van Helsing) is the best


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 21, 2007)

*Hugh Jackman...ohhh yes how i forget....he is best....*


----------



## Pathik (Nov 22, 2007)

HehE hugh jackman looks better with his hair up (wolverine ) than down (prince)..
Btw i foun a perfect match 4 shahdee.. Charlize theron.. Just see aeon flux


----------



## hash!! (Nov 22, 2007)

ahh... now that we've almost decided the cast, i guess we all should start making the movie... hahhaaa


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 22, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> HehE hugh jackman looks better with his hair up (wolverine ) than down (prince)..
> Btw i foun a perfect match 4 shahdee.. Charlize theron.. Just see aeon flux



*nahhh, he looks cool in long hair also, in van healsing his hair is long & he act realy nice.*

=============================

*Okkkk so story is,
1st prince fall in love with shahdee but after some time he know that she is in gangster side so he is going to break his relationship with shahdee & his new love is kaileena but bad man dahaka also loves kaileena so now situation is...
1 rose & 2 thorns......so finally they decide to fight 4 rose.
       Horror fight starts On huge ground both r great fighters & fight goes 4 long time so now 4 prince victory kaileena prey & suddenly rain starts & dahaka loose the great battle...{ dahaka fears from water as in his childhood he falls into the river & some1 was save his life but he is unconscious for 2 days...& fear of water stays in his mind for forever...}
     Finally prince marry with kaileena....no no movie is not end yet.

         On prince 1st night he knows the secret of kaileena that she is not a virgin so prince give her divorce paper on 2nd day {he enjoy the 1st night} & now the end is come...
 Prince finally marry with Farah....& now he is have 2 childrens.
children names are mai hoon na & om shanti om. HAPPY ENDING*


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2007)

CHALLENGER said:
			
		

> *nahhh, he looks cool in long hair also, in van healsing his hair is long & he act realy nice.*
> 
> =============================
> 
> ...


rofl
Its gonna be a romantic comical tragedy


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 9, 2008)

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.joystiq.com/media/2008/08/jakeprince1.jpg



Jake Gyllenhaal,  was he the only one left?@!

Looks like the "Micheal Jacksons" we see on our traffic signals everyday

*img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/05_03/007MOS1005_468x526.jpg

Gemma Arterton  plays " Tamina "
   She's supposed to be the next Bond Girl. i thought that Hitman chick was to be the  next Bond Gir?


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 9, 2008)

You mean this cast has been finalised??


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 9, 2008)

I've heard Orlando Bloom will play as a prince...


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 10, 2008)

@Sumeet_naik the pics are from the shoot location itself!

"The studios want to make this into a "mega-fanchise" like harry potter and pirates of the .."


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2008)

W i d e S c r e e N said:


> *www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.joystiq.com/media/2008/08/jakeprince1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So its rocket boy !!! lolz. looks decent IMO.

And Catherine Bell (Hitman gal) is not a better choice for bond flicks. We need a young slim chick like Rosamund Pike (Die Another Day bond gal).

OMFG Ben Kingsley as Nizam

And Prince Dastan (Dastan means Kahani = Story). Reminds me of my favorite childhood movie Dastaan-ae-Hatimtayi


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 10, 2008)

Catherine Bell?? what are u talking about, Hitman babe is Olga Kurylenko!


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2008)

^^aww my bad but she looked like her...lolz


----------

